# What are the most popular scents for M&P soap?



## purpleorchid (Jan 13, 2011)

I would like to make some soap for some friends and family and I'm planning on purchasing some fragrance oils but I don't know which scents to buy. What are some popular scents that most people would like? I was thinking maybe lavender and cucumber melon? Thanks!


----------



## Lorelei Lee Long (Jan 15, 2011)

It all depends on the people you're gifting. Vanilla and lavender are pretty popular but different people enjoy different scents.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 15, 2011)

the most popular  choices in the shop i work in are peppermint, lavender, lemon, vanilla and bubble gum


----------



## llineb (Jan 15, 2011)

Depends on the area you live in.  I'm from Texas and love Patchouli but it doesn't sell well in Tennessee where I am living now.

My top sellers are...
Citrus Splash by Symphony Scents
Lilac
Red Clover Tea by Symphony Scents
Lavender
Gardenia


----------



## Sharee (Dec 20, 2019)

Ouch. Patchouli does not do well here.  Here  the recovery drug houses use it because it’s a cheap alternative to cologne. It smells like mould to me. I’m looking for a beautiful strawberry scent to be used for bubble bombs.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 20, 2019)

Sharee said:


> Ouch. Patchouli does not do well here.  Here  the recovery drug houses use it because it’s a cheap alternative to cologne. It smells like mould to me. I’m looking for a beautiful strawberry scent to be used for bubble bombs.


This post is from 2011.  Posters have t been jere in years.


----------

